# Nolva and Clomid



## Chrisotpherm (Jun 20, 2011)

I have two sets of pills on hand.  On is pink and the other light blue.  My bro got them for me but was in a rush and didn't tell me which is which.  Both are stamped IP.  Thanks!


----------



## GMO (Jun 20, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> I have two sets of pills on hand.  On is pink and the other light blue.  My bro got them for me but was in a rush and didn't tell me which is which.  Both are stamped IP.  Thanks!




Blue=Clomid

Pink=Nolva


----------



## gamma (Jun 20, 2011)

wait u sure it wasn't he and hers  Viagra he gave you ...lol


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, wouldn't that be a terrible prank from my brother.  Thanks for the help GMO!!!!


----------

